# Pictures of my Schwinn Stingray trike!



## MR D (Jul 21, 2012)

Well, after a couple years of gathering, my Stingray trike is making it's debut! Even though I still have some small details to finish up, it's ride ready. 

The frame is a '60's stingray. The rear end is a mystery, but it came with a Sturmey Archer 3 speed hub. The rear wheels were bought off ebay separately and laced onto the rear hubs (what a pain that was). I placed the fenders on top of the rear wheels to show how it will look after I get the mounts completed. I still need to get the cable for the shifter, then it should be all done. I will be adding a sound system (mp3) when I have the time.

So, what ya think? This is a dream build of mine. I had a vision of combining old school stingray with new school parts. The chain gaurd is from a Panther of course. I think it looks tough!


----------



## jn316 (Jul 21, 2012)

*I..........LIKE IT!, Great concept and execution!*

Great Job.


----------



## daved66 (Jul 21, 2012)

that must have been a lot of work, but well worth it.  nice job, love the chain guard


----------



## OldRider (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm not normally a Schwinn guy but thats a beautiful piece of work. Well done!


----------



## MR D (Jul 22, 2012)

Well thank you, guys! 

Little back story on this bike...

I had this bike done but with a different back end and different wheels with west coast chopper fat tires. It looked good and rode nice (well, at least as good as a trike can ride). I decided to take it to a local bike night in Royal Oak Mich. a couple years ago. While there, I was getting a lot of pats on the back, and accolades from the other bike guys. A few people took it for a ride around, even some of the kids. I went around on it a few turns and wanted to get up some speed, so I stood up to get it going and what happens..the right back wheel broke right off! I mean the axle just broke right at the wheel! Here I come with my tail between my legs in disgust holding the wheel in one hand and trying my best to roll the rest with the other. I was so embarrassed for this to happen in front of so many bike people. I got razzed about it for months! 

I loaded the broken heap into the truck and brought it back home, where it sat for the last two years with that rear end missing a wheel. That's when I decided to not give up, and go one step further. I got on ebay and ordered separate rear wheels & tires for the newer sting ray OCC chopper. I had a huge problem because I kept thinking that I would have to have new (longer) axles made, seeing that these wheels are way wider than normal. I did all the measuring, and thinking for all that time. It wasn't until a few weeks ago that that was the plan. My bike buddy (as I call him) Alex, he loves old stingray type bikes, and he's only 19 yrs. old (great kid with a big heart). He pulls up to my house with this beaten up trike rear end. When he got that rear end, he only thought of me and my problem. We made a deal to trade some stuff, and I ended up with this crusty rear end. I had that thing apart that night and started rethinking my project. I had to cut the back wheels off the hubs, and replace them with the OCC rims...right on the rear end. ME, not having much experience at lacing wheels, and having to it this way was a challenge (to say the least). I was determined to get this bike completed, so I poured on the steam. As soon as I saw the rear end with these new wide tires on it, I was so excited to see how tough it would look hooked up to the Stingray frame.

A couple days later I had a ride ready trike. As I mentioned I still have some details to complete. The fender mounts will have to be custom made (probably flat stock). Routing the gear shift cable and thumb shifter. Although I'd really like to get a Stingray top bar shifter to make it a true old school look. I know these come at a high price, but if I want it...I guess I'll have to pony up for one.

Anyway, thanks again for reading and commenting on this project. I may keep this bike around for a couple years, then take it to a bike swap and see how much others like it, then see what I can get for it (cash rules!)

Mr D


----------



## kngtmat (Jul 22, 2012)

Man that is a sweet looking trike.


----------



## von Dangershark (Feb 13, 2013)

*Sweet trike.*

That is really cool.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 13, 2013)

Looks great.  I'll bet your nickname will be 'Thunder Thighs' after pedaling that around town.


----------



## Qlavrova (Feb 15, 2013)

Cool trike you got there! I love the shiny chrome effect in the wheels.


----------



## cyclebuster (Feb 15, 2013)

I have to relace rims onto mounted trike hubs all the time. they get stuck on and they are so flimsy trying to remove them destroys them. so you flip it onto its side and go to work. I love your bike, i would only make 3 changes.
1 use a 26 inch springer, it will level your chainguard, and give you pedal room
2 construct a hand shifter long lever like an old motorcycle on the left side beween your legs and the rear wheel. 
3 extend the width of the new springer and run stingray fatties on all 3. 

Great work!


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 15, 2013)

Where's the wheelie bar??


----------

